

Show HN: Konkourse – Taggable group discussions with anonymity option - evbots
http://konkourse.com/

======
evbots
konkourse.com is a side project of mine. My goal in creating this application
is to provide a simple way for people to create public or private discussion
groups that are easy to find (tagable), where users can choose to contribute
under their identities or anonymously.

I've also provided a simple tool to combat trolling: the group owner can
identify anonymous comments and block users from posting anonymously in the
future.

I would appreciate any feedback on the overall site design, experience using
the application, and general thoughts on it's usefulness.

